# Problemi boot dopo configurazione automatica con genkernel

## decabrista

Ho seguito la guida gentoo 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml

l

per  configurare il kernel per abilitare ALSA

Ho usato:

```

genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

```

visto che durante l'installazione avevo usato genkernel.

Ho impostato le opzioni nel kernel per il supporto alsa della mia scheda sonora,

e ricompilato il kernel.

Al reboot seleziono gentoo (ho un dual boot con XP) e appare uno schermo nero con la sola scritta:

GRUB.

Che diavolo ho combinato?Last edited by decabrista on Mon Feb 20, 2006 1:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

non c'entra niente né il kernel, né ALSA.

è la configurazione di grub che non va. scommetto quello che vuoi che genkernel ha corrotto il file di configurazione di grub, infatti è considerata una feature ancora instabile l'aggiornamento del boot loader

riavvia con un liveCD e ripristina il backup del file di configurazione di GRUB, che è stato fatto di sicuro.

e la prossima volta aggiorna i files a mano  :Wink: 

----------

## decabrista

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non c'entra niente né il kernel, né ALSA.
> 
> è la configurazione di grub che non va. scommetto quello che vuoi che genkernel ha corrotto il file di configurazione di grub, infatti è considerata una feature ancora instabile l'aggiornamento del boot loader
> 
> riavvia con un liveCD e ripristina il backup del file di configurazione di GRUB, che è stato fatto di sicuro.
> ...

 

Scusa ,visto che sto mezzo esaurito e che sono molto newbie mi potresti indicare i passi da seguire dopo aver riavviato da live cd?

ti ringrazio.

----------

## .:chrome:.

cerca il file di configurazione di grub. dovrebbe essere /boot/grub/grub.conf, a meno di personalizzazione strane, e verifica che sia tutto a posto

----------

## decabrista

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> cerca il file di configurazione di grub. dovrebbe essere /boot/grub/grub.conf, a meno di personalizzazione strane, e verifica che sia tutto a posto

 

ho montato le partizioni e  fatto il chroot poi

Ho aperto il file con:

```

nano -w  /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

e mi sembra tutto a posto.

----------

## .:chrome:.

prova a reinstallare grub:

grub-install <device> <opzioni>

----------

## decabrista

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> prova a reinstallare grub:
> 
> grub-install <device> <opzioni>

 

questa è la mia tabella delle partizioni:

```
Disk /dev/hda : 255 heads, 63 sectors, 4865 cylinders 

Units = cylinders of 16865 * 512 bytes 

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System 

/dev/hda1 * 1 2550 20482843+ 7 HPFS/NTFS 

/dev/hda2 2551 4865 18595237+ f Win95 Ext'd (LBA) 

/dev/hda5 * 2551 2563 104391 83 Linux 

/dev/hda6 2564 2691 1028128+ 82 Linux swap 

/dev/hda7 2692 4865 17462623+ 83 Linux 

```

che parametri passo a grub-install?

grub-install /dev/hda5 va bene?

----------

## .:chrome:.

no. /dev/hda e basta

PERCHÉ LA GENTE IN QUESTO FORUM NON LEGGE LE GUIDE?

----------

## decabrista

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> no. /dev/hda e basta
> 
> PERCHÉ LA GENTE IN QUESTO FORUM NON LEGGE LE GUIDE?

 

Ho dato

```

grub-install /dev/hda :
```

ottenendo:

```

Df:Warning:Cannot read table of mounted filesystems

Df:Warning:Cannot read table of mounted filesystems

Could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device.

```

Allora ho assegnato di nuovo un filesystem alle partizioni e adesso non riesco a fare il chroot:

mi dice che /bin/bash non esiste.

Mi sa che ho fatto un casino e che alla fine mi tocca reinstallare gentoo.  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> Ho dato
> 
> ```
> 
> grub-install /dev/hda :
> ...

 

no. quell'errore è semplicemente perché non riesce a leggere la tavola dei file systems montati basta che monti /proc, e copi /proc/mounts in /etc/mtab (nella chroot, ovviamente)

----------

## lavish

E per favore.. cambia il titolo del thread in qualcosa di più attinente al tuo problema tipo.. "Problemi di boot dopo configurazione automatica con genkernel"

----------

## decabrista

Non riesco più a fare il chroot:

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot:cannot run command '/bin/bash:no such file or directory

```

----------

## Luca89

La partizione l'hai montata in /mnt/gentoo? /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash esiste?

EDIT: Non avevo letto bene tutto, riformattando la partizione devi reinstallare daccapo perchè hai perso tutti i file che avevi lì dentro. Non c'è altra scelta.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> Allora ho assegnato di nuovo un filesystem alle partizioni e adesso non riesco a fare il chroot: 
> 
> mi dice che /bin/bash non esiste.

 

hai piallato tutto. credo che l'unica cosa che si possa dire in determinati casi è: verificare di aver collegato il cervello prima di fare qualcosa.

una volta controllato che sia effettivamente collegato contare fino a 10, 100 o 1000 dipende dai casi.

esegure il comando che si voleva eseguire.

nei 1000 secondi di ragionamento avresti visto che il tuo comando era molto distruttivo.

----------

## decabrista

Ok reinstallo.Grazie per l'aiuto e la comprensione.

----------

## Lestaat

Raga scusate ma siete stati davvero perfidi con questo poveretto....

Sono vere tutte le critiche che avete fatto ma un po' di calma non guastava....

Rileggete il post...vi assicuro che siete stati davvero perfidi....LOL

----------

## .:chrome:.

beh... quello più perfido è stato lui, con se stesso  :Laughing: 

formattare la partizione, quando il problema poteva essere risolto altrimenti non è stata una grande idea  :Sad: 

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> beh... quello più perfido è stato lui, con se stesso 

 

infatti, formattando la partizione tutto è perduto. Non c'è un granchè da dire.

----------

## Manuelixm

[OT]Credo che il motivo della perfidia sia dovuto al fatto che molta gente non ha voglia di leggere la documentazione, o almeno di informarsi, per questo motivo succedono queste cose.[/OT]

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> [OT]Credo che il motivo della perfidia sia dovuto al fatto che molta gente non ha voglia di leggere la documentazione, o almeno di informarsi, per questo motivo succedono queste cose.[/OT]

 

parole sacrosante

<lamentela>

è davvero triste leggere messaggi a cui si può rispondere solo facedo copia & incolla dalla documetazione, o che trovano la loro risposta in una banalissima ricerca nel forum o in google.

a volte passa addirittura la voglia di leggere il forum

</lamentela>

----------

## corpy

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> beh... quello più perfido è stato lui, con se stesso 
> 
> formattare la partizione, quando il problema poteva essere risolto altrimenti non è stata una grande idea 

 

per me è una mania windows-style questa. Son passato a linux da qualche mese emi ci è voluto un po' a capire che i problemi possono essere risolti in modo diverso da una formattazione lampo  :Very Happy:  (che nel caso della gentoo non è affatto lampo).

----------

## decabrista

Sono il poveretto di prima...ho reinstallato e all'avvio di nuovo lo stesso probelma:

schermo nero con la sola scritta GRUB e il cursore lampeggiante.

Può essere che dopo aver reinstallato non è cambiato nulla?

----------

## Manuelixm

Certamente, probabilmente hai ricommesso gli stessi errori.

----------

## decabrista

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Certamente, probabilmente hai ricommesso gli stessi errori.

 

Ma tu lo hai letto tutto questo thread?

Il problema non è nato da un'installazione ma da questo comando dato su un sistema funzionante:

```
genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all
```

Avendo commesso il "noto" errore ho quindi reinstallato gentoo 2005.1.

Mi spieghi cosa vuol dire:"hai ricommesso gli stessi errori"?

Forse non ho eliminato l'installazione precedente?

----------

## Luca89

hai reinstallato correttamente grub?

```
# grub

grub> root (hd0,4)

grub> setup (hd0)

#
```

Inoltre visto che a quanto pare genkernel fa casini con grub tu non faglielo toccare, usa solo:

```
# genkernel --menuconfig -all
```

e poi modifica il menu di grub a mano, non è nulla di difficile.

----------

## decabrista

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> hai reinstallato correttamente grub?
> 
> ```
> # grub
> 
> ...

 

Il grub lo reinstallato cosi:(come nell'installazione precedente)

```

grub> root (hd0,4)

grub> setup (hd0,4)

```

per quanto riguarda genkernel l'avevo usato senza problemi durante la prima installazione e non aveva fatto danni.

Diciamo che ho fatto la nuova installazione esattamente come avevo fatto la prima che era andata a buon fine.

----------

## Manuelixm

 *Quote:*   

> Ma tu lo hai letto tutto questo thread? 
> 
> Il problema non è nato da un'installazione ma da questo comando dato su un sistema funzionante: 
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

Quale punto non ti è chiaro di questo capitolo?

[polemica]

Io ho semplicemente risposto alla tua domanda, ossia:

 *Quote:*   

> Può essere che dopo aver reinstallato non è cambiato nulla?

 

se volevi un'altra risposta dovevi formulare la domanda in altro modo.

[/polemica]

----------

## Luca89

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> Il grub lo reinstallato cosi:(come nell'installazione precedente)
> 
> ```
> 
> grub> root (hd0,4)
> ...

 

Ecco dove hai sbagliato, per installare grub nell'mbr bisogna indicare solo il nome del'hard-disk (ovvero come ti ho indicato io).

----------

## decabrista

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ma tu lo hai letto tutto questo thread? 
> 
> Il problema non è nato da un'installazione ma da questo comando dato su un sistema funzionante: 
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

Ho seguito quel capitolo.

Lasciando stare la polemica vorrei sapere se prima di reinstallare devo "eliminare" in qualche modo la vecchia installazione.Ho ripercorso passo per passo la mia prima installazione (che ha funzinato).Non mi spiego come possa verificarsi proprio lo stesso errore avuto col sistema funzionante.

----------

## decabrista

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *decabrista wrote:*   Il grub lo reinstallato cosi:(come nell'installazione precedente)
> 
> ```
> 
> grub> root (hd0,4)
> ...

 

questa è la mia tabella delle partizioni:

```

Disk /dev/hda : 255 heads, 63 sectors, 4865 cylinders 

Units = cylinders of 16865 * 512 bytes 

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System 

/dev/hda1 * 1 2550 20482843+ 7 HPFS/NTFS 

/dev/hda2 2551 4865 18595237+ f Win95 Ext'd (LBA) 

/dev/hda5 * 2551 2563 104391 83 Linux 

/dev/hda6 2564 2691 1028128+ 82 Linux swap 

/dev/hda7 2692 4865 17462623+ 83 Linux 

```

l'altra volta ricordo di aver scritto :

```
grub> root (hd0,4)

grub> setup (hd0,4)
```

 può essere?

----------

## Luca89

Nella riga setup il ",4" non lo devi scrivere altrimenti ti installa grub nella partizione anzichè nell'mbr.

----------

## decabrista

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Nella riga setup il ",4" non lo devi scrivere altrimenti ti installa grub nella partizione anzichè nell'mbr.

 

L'altrà volta seguì questa guida che prevede setup (hd0,4) col mio stesso schema di partizioni.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1569356

e tutto andò bene.

Come posso essere sicuro di fare un'installazione da 0 senza che il vecchio sistema funzionante  mi perseguiti?

----------

## Luca89

Ah, ho capito, hai utilizzato il bootloader di Windows. Allora su questo non posso aiutarti, io ho sempre usato grub come bootloader quando dovevo condividere lo stesso pc tra linux e windows. Nell'hand-book c'è una sezione dove spiega come configurare grub per fare partire linux e windows, magari dacci un'occhiata.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> L'altrà volta seguì questa guida che prevede setup (hd0,4) col mio stesso schema di partizioni.

 

il bootloader non va installato nella partizione, ma nell'unità (usanto una terminologia windows-like)

----------

## nosacciu

colpa nuovamente dell'handbook sballato non era meglio lilo?!? forse piu' semplice da installare potevano mantenere i due bootloader

----------

## Manuelixm

 *Quote:*   

> colpa nuovamente dell'handbook sballato non era meglio lilo?!? forse piu' semplice da installare potevano mantenere i due bootloader

 

Colpa di che cosa scusa??? L'handbook è chiarissimo e di sicuro è corretto, il problema è chi lo legge che non capisce. Le due alternative sono ancora presenti con l'utilizzo anche di genkernel, cosa dovevano mettere "clicca qui che uno dei moderatori verrà da te e ti installerà senza alcun costo il bootloader che preferisci".

----------

## Luca89

Che ha di più facile lilo rispetto a grub?? Sono tutte e due faicli basta leggere qualche riga di manuale e capire come funzionano. Tra l'altro se non erro l'handbook spiega come installare entrambi.

----------

